

Next Hacker News DC Meetup on Monday, Nov 22nd - RKlophaus
http://www.meetup.com/JoinHNDC/calendar/15425236/

======
arturadib
will be there yet again to watch the amazing waiter take orders from dozens of
us without messing up. that takes some goddam talent, man.

~~~
tansey
I ordered from him 3 times and never got a drink last time. :)

------
kno
All about the location:

<http://busfeed.com/b.aspx?bi=187130409>

------
winternett
Also, I'm looking for a Java/AJAX/JQuery Developer to work in NOVA, if you're
on the market, let me know!

~~~
RDDavies
No Java here, or I would be all about it :(.

~~~
winternett
If you're there, look out for me anyway. I always have leads. :)

------
bwb
Wish I could be there guys but won't be moving down to DC until January, see
you then though!

------
bmelton
I meant to ask last time, but for those of us who aren't DC natives, what is
RFD?

~~~
fname
About a block North of the Chinatown/Gallery Place (Verizon Center) Metro
stop.

<http://www.lovethebeer.com/rfd-directions.html>

~~~
bmelton
Beautiful, thanks.

------
winternett
I'm going to try to make this one. Hopefully there will be successful business
types rather than scary looking couch potato programmer types. #nooffense

